# PHOTOS FROM THE PAST FEW MONTHS



## HermanniChris (Feb 3, 2012)

Our adult male Chersina angulata:






Two of our Testudo hermanni hermanni females nesting:









One of our Testudo marginata females nesting (this was her 3rd clutch in 6 weeks):





Testudo hermanni hermanni hatching (first of 2012):









Another Testudo hermanni hermanni hatching:





Two of our female Glyptemys insculpta out on January 27th (first time in 15 years that this has happened):


----------



## dmmj (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice pictures
Is it unusual for Testudo marginata to lay that often in 6 weeks?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 3, 2012)

Beautiful! I especially loved the wood turtle.


----------



## dmarcus (Feb 3, 2012)

Very nice photos!!!!


----------



## batchick (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice bowsprit. I'm curious, I have one here in cape town. I'd heard they don't do well away from their usual stomping ground. Have you found that they cope?
Ned certainly seems to prefer his indigenous plants in the garden to almost anything I try and give him


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 3, 2012)

Just beautiful, great photos.


----------



## CGKeith (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice pics!

Looks like it starting out to be a good year.


----------



## Nay (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh I love that egg face!!!


----------



## jkingler (Feb 3, 2012)

Stunning pics. Keep them coming!


----------



## cemmons12 (Feb 3, 2012)

Very nice pics!


----------



## HermanniChris (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Plenty more pics on our site www.gardenstatetortoise.com including more of the wood turtles and even Blanding's turtles out and about on January 27th.

As for the Chersina, I have found that they cope well if they are very long term 4 years and over, or if they are captive bred.


----------



## terryo (Feb 3, 2012)

Loved your pictures Chris. The Wood is my favorite too.


----------



## l0velesly (Feb 3, 2012)

Beautiful photos! I love the hatchling with its head popping out!


----------



## bigred (Feb 3, 2012)

I really liked the wood turtle to.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Feb 4, 2012)

Lookin good!


----------

